# Eldora conditions



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

Anyone make turns at Eldora recently after storm? How was it?


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

Being private property I had commando up the jenny lake trail then on edge of runs south side of mtn. Snow was excellent with plenty of untracked corn. Anyone know if Keystone or Copper lets you skin up on resort runs?


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

suigeneris said:


> Being private property I had commando up the jenny lake trail then on edge of runs south side of mtn. Snow was excellent with plenty of untracked corn. Anyone know if Keystone or Copper lets you skin up on resort runs?


Unless they have some big construction project going it's OK. I'd stay away from areas where they are plowing access roads and stuff like that.


----------

